# When to harvest Lima Beans?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Of course it's too early here but want to plant lima beans this year & have never grown them. I found a variety of seeds that say they are good for the Northern Gardener but want to know if you harvest them dry or when the pods get a certain color, etc. How will I know? 
Also, then do you dry them out for starage or just eat them fresh or freeze, can them?


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

The first year that I grew Lima Beans I had trouble figuring out when to pick them. You just really have to be hands on. When you see the pods starting to fill out, you should be able to "feel" the beans inside. Trial and error will make you alittle more confident in judging the size of the beans. I have picked some Lima Beans when the pod started to turn yellow, but they cooked up just fine.

I have cooked mine fresh and froze some for later use.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

For maximum growth, and harvesting for immediate cooking, you can pick them just as the pod is beginning to change color. It only takes a few days to go from a lush green pod to one that is dry and with the beans rattling inside. And since the change is so rapid, you have to check every day. For harvesting as dry beans, you'll know when the pods have changed color and rattle. It's best to pick as soon as they reach that stage since some varieties are quick to "shatter". That is, they suddenly snap open and send the beans flying out. I collect them about every third day once they begin maturing.

Martin


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Last year I picked both.We were going to a garden that was some 40 miles round trip for us. So we only went once a week. In that time, we would have both fresh and dry beans on the bushes. It worked good for me. I put all my dry ones in glass jars to use later in the winter. Plus makes good back up in case the elect.goes out.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I think I'd like to try some cooked fresh & also save some dried for later use. Since it's only DH & I if I get too many it's hard to eat them all fresh along with everything else in the garden. Dried seems like an ideal way to go since you don't have to do anything to them but put them in a jar, that will save time canning or freezing, etc.


----------

